# Mid-West WMAA Fall Camp ( Detroit Mi. Area )



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 12, 2003)

Greetings-
 Im proud to announce the addition of a new camp on the WMAA events schedule:

*Mid-West Fall Camp*
November 1-2, 2003
Detroit, Michigan

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Bong Jornales
Guro Rich Parsons
More TBA

Contact: Paul Janulis
Phone: 248-722-1634
E-mail: pauljanulis@hotmail.com


There will be more information to follow.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

Paul-

how are the hotel arrangments coming?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

what are the prices also if we bring a few people can we get a dicount?

thanks 
adam


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

We haven't worked out all of the details yet, but I do know that there will be group rates.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

I thought Paul was living in New York now.

Please send out info via snail mail as well, as we would like to support it, if it works within our schedule.

Thanks,


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

He went to New York for a month for his job and is now back.  We'll keep you updated.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

Is it a 2 Day class? fri-sat or sat- sun?



adam


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Is it a 2 Day class? fri-sat or sat- sun?*



It's November 1st and 2nd of 2003. That's a Sat. and Sun.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

we will add it to the calender.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *we will add it to the calender. *



Looking forward to seeing you there!

:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2003)

let me know when u get the flyer made and then just give me ur email then i will telll u where to send it to


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

Adam, I will keep you in the loop as well......both with postings on my site, email confirmations and a hard copy, if we bump into each otehr before hand.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 7, 2003)

ok 
master barker you going to come up to my school friday to train with guro? I plan on going back to train friday


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

i sent guru an email last week, but havent heard back yet. 
I would like to.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sorry that I missed this thread, from when I was out of town.

Here was my reply to Adam in another thread:



> Adam; it would be great if you were to come!
> 
> I will be talking with some of the local Arnis players in the area prior to the event; Mr. Carlton will be one of those people.
> 
> ...



So, I will keep you guys updated as to details about the event as they come!

Your friend,

Paul Janulis
 :asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

Paul,
I am interested as well.  Please make sure I get copies of what you do!

thanks, and welcome back to michigan!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank You!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2003)

Paul,

Any Updates?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Paul,
> 
> Any Updates? *



Yes...get your pre-registration in, everyone! The deadline is coming soon...!

More later


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Yes...get your pre-registration in, everyone! The deadline is coming soon...!
> 
> More later  *



Just in case anyone here needs more info...although this has been up on the WMAA website for sometime, click here:

http://www.wmarnis.com/mwfcamp.htm

Particularly pay attention to the hotel info.

I have extended the preregister date to Monday, as well as the hotel registration date. The hotel will only hold rooms til monday, but after monday they won't hold them any more. You can still get our discounted rate for the hotel, provided that they have rooms available, though.

This will give some of ya's more time who are behind the 8-ball.   

Call me with questions!


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2003)

Just to update...we got some more pre-registers for those who value the discount.

Also..I talked briefly with GM Journalas, and he informed me that on top of double stick and pure modern arnis stuff, he will also address some FMA techniques with a rope. This should be very interesting and exciting!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Just to update...we got some more pre-registers for those who value the discount.
> 
> Also..I talked briefly with GM Journalas, and he informed me that on top of double stick and pure modern arnis stuff, he will also address some FMA techniques with a rope. This should be very interesting and exciting! *



GM Bong Jornalis gave a demonstration of this and even tried to work with me so I could learn. He is very patient and kind, and has lots of talent and skill.  Come check him and the rest of us out.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2003)

As the date gets closer and closer...I get more and more excited!

Hearing about the wonderful Deleware event makes me even more excited about our 1st Michigan Camp. We have so many Modern Arnis Players in Michigan, as well as Ohio, Indiana, Illinios, and Canada who have planned to join us, making for a great time!

I hope that you all will not miss this event!

:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 20, 2003)

I just hosted the WMAA Camp in Delaware and was with Datu Tim, GM Bong Jornales and Guro Rich Parsons. These guys were just great. Not only their teaching ability and knowledge but they also enjoy being with the people and having fun and enjoying the whole camp experience. 
If you can make it to Paul's Camp, you won't be disapointed. These guys have excellent stuff and are a pleasure to be around. 
It's worth the trip.

SAL


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

Congratulations *Cebu West*!


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks Sal!


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 22, 2003)

He...he....!

If you guys watch carefully, you'll see a banner for the camp that Kaith so nicely put up for us (on the upper right hand of the screen when you going from page to page).

See....YOU KNOW this camp is gonna be sweet when we have a cool banner up for it here on MT!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

How do MAO and Whoopass do it?

oh Yeah!

Bump!

Now I got it


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 28, 2003)

Getting closer.
:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 29, 2003)

it looks like i am going to have to work this weekend I am realy bummed out but I need the money for supergrands I will keep you guys informed


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm leaving a couple hours. See you all soon.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I'm leaving a couple hours. See you all soon. *




Thanks For the Warning, I will turn out the lights and lock the doors


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 30, 2003)

> Thanks For the Warning, I will turn out the lights and lock the doors



sound like my family when they know I am comming over


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 30, 2003)

Made it safely!

:tank: :stoplurk: :apv: :xwing: :samurai:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 30, 2003)

GLAD to hear that sir and happy Halloween


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 2, 2003)

So far, so good!:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2003)

Got back a little while ago, and all I can say was, it was a blast.

There was some damn good stuff shared there by all the  instructors. We got a ton of pics and video clips, and there will be some site updates shortly with the best of the stuff.  I'm gonna let some folks with better memories than me describe what was taught as my notes are somewhere in my bag at the moment. heh.

in summary, Datu Hartman, GM Jornales and Guro Parsons did excellent sessions covering open hand, knife, stick, long blade (sword/machette), rope and more.  

Tradition was again upheld as Rich Parsona and I spent some time doing some intense stick sparring, this year we were joined by TallAdam85 in an incredible 3 way dance on Saturday night.

I also had the pleasure of doing some full contact rattan sparring with GM Jornales.  There will be a bit more on that later...all I can say is theres a big difference between the padded stick and raw rattan....to quote the late great Road Warrior Hawk, "Oh what a rush!"

I met some great folks this past weekend and definately look forward to seing everyone again.

I'd also like to send a personal thank you to Rich for his hospitality, and to Bryson Ingram and James Vail for their help with a video demo..it'll be up soon!   Last, but not least, I'd like to thank Paul Janulis for hosting the camp.

Not a bad start to things...am definately looking forward to next years camp.  

:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 3, 2003)

oh yea lot of fun but i will write my review when i get more time


----------



## Black Tornado (Nov 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> I also had the pleasure of doing some full contact rattan sparring with GM Jornales.
> *



That sound's like pain land......  Ouch!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 3, 2003)

I hope I can see the video from the full contact sparring  and learn from what I see of how I was moving. 


I enjoyed teaching at this Camp, and I hope to have the oppurtunity to teach at camps like this one and the Delaware one, hosted by Chad and Sal .

As I just got home from a long day and should be in bed for an early day tomorrow, I will slip out for now.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 4, 2003)

First off, I'd like to thank all the instructors, and all those who attended the event. I was proud to be a host of this camp. We had top-notch instruction of a very diverse nature, and we all around had a great time!

We started the camp Saturday Morning at 10 am. Datu Tim Hartman began the camp with his new knife program that focuses more on the practical aspects of the knife over the "art" of the knife. I personally was very impressed by the material, and I think everyone who attended would agree with this. Datu Tim definitely brought reality to the table with this session. He covered the different kinds of attackers you might run into, the danger of disarms, "damage control," 2 hands on the knife hand if your unarmed and have to take control, taking into account environmental factors such as slippery terrain, and taking advantage of your environment such as using the ground or a wall to aid in your disarm. We covered these aspects and more in the form of partner drills.

We broke for lunch at 12:30....all you can eat China Buffet! :burp: 

We resumed at 2pm with GM Bong Journales. GM Journales probably has the most endurance I have ever seen in one person! We worked on double stick and footwork drills. We also covered rope techniques. Let me tell you, we all broke a sweat! I was glad that I didn't eat too much buffet for lunch!   I was really pleased with this session, though. These were some great footwork drills that would work well with double stick and largo techniques. Also, the rope training was great in that we rarely get to cover 'soft' weapons at Modern Arnis seminars; however soft weapons are great tools for self-defense that we should always keep in minds. Things like clothing, belts, and ropes are almost always nearby, and could be used for defense. I found GM Journales session very useful, as well as a great workout! It is also important to mention here that Wendi, Bongs wife, was a wonderful treat to have at the camp. She is a very talented martial artist herself, and she aided GM Bong in his teaching. 

Guro Rich Parsons ran the 3rd session at 4pm. People's brains were already fried from the large amount of material taught by GM Bong and Datu Hartman. They were in for a heck of a lot more with Rich's session! We come to camps to fry our brains with as much material as we can retain, so I definitely think we succeeded in that! Rich covered 6-count drill with the stick and dagger. Highly useful, and highly practical! I personally enjoyed this session and learned quite a lot from it. Rich brought a new perspective to 6-count that I will definitely use in my teaching as well. Also, Rich helped me personally with hashing out some of the details of my own stick and knife fighting strategy. I know that everyone walked away from this session with a much better understanding of the little understood stick and dagger. We were able to translate this to just dagger also. The end of the session was great because people brought many good questions to the table, which Rich answered very well. I think that people learned a lot from this session, so I hope everyone took good notes!

We went to a reserved dinner at the Rochester Brewery at 6pm. Good food!    

We returned to the Martial Arts School at 7:30 pm to have an open session with all the instructors. Some people were so fried from all the great material that they went to their hotels and homes to rest up for Sunday. Others stayed. Bong and Wendi made themselves available for private coaching and training for the select few that stayed. Rich Parsons, Bob Hubbard, and Adam Lux beat the crap out of each other with flexi sticks, keeping up with the Rich and Bob battling camp tradition. We had a few visitors come in that evening as well, and it was all around a good time. When we were all burned from training, we went to Fridays for a nightcap around 10pm. We had a great time eating, drinking, and chatting. I hit the pillow at about 1am, but I know that some didn't even leave Fridays until 1:30! We ended a long, productive, and fun day! :cheers: 

We returned at 10 AM on Sunday for another great session from Guro Rich Parsons. He continued with the material he covered from the previous day, but showed how the material translated to the single cane.

Tim followed with another great knife session, continuing from the previous day also. It was good to see this much knife covered at the camp, and I know that the attendants were very pleased with this.

GM Journales and Wendi also continued from the previous day with double stick and more rope work. I have grown accustomed to the rope. What a fun tool to use!

We ended the day with an awesome demonstration of WEKAF style full contact stick fighting. GM Bong and Wendi not only demonstrated, but also gave a great explanation of the rules and methods involved. Then some of us got a chance to throw the gear on and go at it with GM bong. Bob, Rich, Bill, and Adam all took advantage of this opportunity. I can tell you that I was glad I experienced it. It was a very different feeling with all that gear on. I had a particular problem with my helmet in that the front put pressure on my throat, restricting my breathing. My neck is almost 18 inches around, though. I wonder if Rich had this problem also? Anyways, you burn a lot more energy in a few one-minute rounds then you would think with all that gear on. GM Bong demonstrated his extremely high endurance levels once again by taking us all on one by one! All in all, this was very impressive and enjoyable.

Sadly, Sunday afternoon, after pictures and goodbyes, we all had to part ways, ending our 1st WMAA Michigan Fall camp. It was a great time, leaving a lot of memories for all those who attended. Once again, thank you all who supported this event, making it a success. We'll look forward to having an even better one next year!

Sincerely,

Paul Janulis
WMAA Michigan Fall Camp Host
2003


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 4, 2003)

I am plaining on next year paul lots of fun thanks for hosting it 
meet some nice people and had alot of fun


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 4, 2003)

hay just wondering when and where at the pics from the camp going to be and how much for a copy of the tape paul


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 4, 2003)

I have no idea about the copies of the tapes yet. For pics, Tim and Bob will have to answer that one, as they are in charge. I believe some will be up on the website.


----------

